# embryo quality



## jtlondon (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello,
I was just wondering if you could help with embryo grading.  My clinic grades on two things:  number of cells and fragmentation of embryo.  My last embryo was a top grade in terms of fragmentation, but only 5 cell.  Which is most important for getting a successful pregnancy?
Thanks.


----------



## DMK (Sep 30, 2004)

I would also be interested in this I was told I had a lower grade embie, is there a correlation between this and likliehood of fertilisation.

thanks DMK


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

You want both!! A 2-4 cell embryo on day 2, 4-8 cell on day 3 with as little fragmentation as possible. I would say an embryos with more cells shows it's progressing would be better with some fragmentation then a slow growing one with less fragmentation. Hope this makes sense.

Ruth


----------



## jtlondon (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks very much!  Sorry, I meant this to go on the general notice board, but don't know how to do this....


----------

